

From idea to app in less than three weeks - dmpatierno
http://blog.dmpatierno.com/post/3857544318/from-idea-to-app

======
icco
Very cool, nice work.

You mention dealing with syncing data with the server. Is there anyway to
cache that data locally? Maybe let me still vote on pictures even if I'm not
on the net and just sync my votes next time I connect?

I don't have an iPhone, but you might want to check out
<http://testflightapp.com/> for doing beta testing.

~~~
dmpatierno
That's an interesting idea. Could be useful for people traveling with iPod
touches.

Yes, I use and love TestFlight. They really have a great product.

